# How has going to uni changed you?



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

thehigher said:


> Why? Parties?


Nah not even parties. I only fratted like...............4-5 times I think. Since I started college. Otherwise, it's just been a couple house parties here and there with good friends of mine (that pretty much don't even go to college). Only really go clubbing like 3 times a year or so.

I mostly just do drugs with a few badass people at a time. 

But college was/is just a badass experience  All those reasons someone mentioned earlier about why it's such a fucked up time mentally for people.....are all the reasons that I have had such a good time with it.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

sartreality said:


> As for my personality. University didn't change that. I believe that is mostly genetic.


Also, I object!!!!

But this is entirely not the thread to do so


----------



## ape (Aug 11, 2009)

Decon said:


> Actually, I've always wanted to go to a four year and experience what college is like for most. Whenever it comes to education, I've always been someone on the fringes. I was special classes for both grade and middle school. In High school, I went to an alternative high school. I just wanted to see what it's like to not be on the fringes of the education system, like I am right now.


That is a bummer

I went to college and felt I was missing something until I went to Uni and experienced it first hand

From my experience many many others feel as you do and they all assume others are having a greater experience then them on Uni campuses

The key be to go investigate and get mixed up in it. Join the student newspaper. Do intermurals (badminton is way fun). Do anything that exposes you socially to others.

I found a lot of insecure and goofy kids when I engaged and my illusions/fantasies of Uni life and the better people I might find there quickly faded when I became involved.

Many disconnected souls and many of them of them trying hard not to appear disconnected


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

ape said:


> That is a bummer
> 
> Can you not join a club or group on campus and get more in the loop?
> 
> ...


Again, I go to a community college. So most money is going to pay for teachers, equipment, and other various things. The only school to offer anything club related is the four year that we share a campus with. And you have to be a student of the four year to join them.

Another thing I thought about. Shouldn't school be a welcoming environment? Not make you feel like an alien from another planet?


----------



## ape (Aug 11, 2009)

Decon said:


> Again, I go to a community college. So most money is going to pay for teachers, equipment, and other various things. The only school to offer anything club related is the four year that we share a campus with. And you have to be a student of the four year to join them.


Ya, I revised my post so as to seem less meatheadish

I blame your hair trigger response time


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow Ape you're such an angry person chill the fuck out


----------



## ape (Aug 11, 2009)

TurranMC said:


> Wow Ape you're such an angry person chill the fuck out


And you are a pinhead who enters threads with pinhead comments......you should smarten the fuck up


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

ape said:


> Ya, I revised my post so as to seem less meatheadish
> 
> I blame your hair trigger response time


Meathead is as meathead does..


----------



## ape (Aug 11, 2009)

Jack Rabid said:


> Meathead is as meathead does..


On que.....stooge number two makes an appearance


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

"*Best* cults seem uncultish in nature making you think you are not in a cult but you really are in a cult and as proof that you are in a cult you say you are not in a cult which is a very cultish thing to say which proves you are in a cult

Know what I mean jelly bean?"



Liontiger said:


> What you just said can be diagramed like so:
> 1. *If you are** in* *one of the best* cults, you *may (the people whole runthe cult are aware surely? Or is this a more conceptual 'cult'? If so, could you expand(I think I ask this later...)?)* not realize it.
> 2. You do not realize you are in* the cult you unwittingly joined*. *(There was a period before you entered the cult where you were unaware of not being in the cult.)* *Cults are not an imperative part of our nature imo (What is is a whole other debate)*
> Therefore, you are in *one of the best* cult*s*,* that is if you joined it, albeit unwittingly. There wouldn't be such thing as a cult if there wasn't the possible state of not being part of one*.
> ...


 My thoughts in black bold.

Not every person, only those who had joined...institutions of some sort and were denying they were cults...I think. (Is this about a person joining an institution and denying it's a cult, though they'll admit it's a kind of institution, or denying they're in any cult whatsoever ('I never joined any cult? What are you talking about?') 

I deny I'm in a cult, what do I say I am in?

What is a 'best cult' in this context? (Examples?)

Ugh, I need sleep, sorry if my reasoning went a bit there.

/derail.

In the past month or so, going to uni has induced mostly illness in my brother, the poor dear.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

ape said:


> On que.....stooge number two makes an appearance


 What are you turning French on us here?? That would be "on cue", meathead..


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Liminality said:


> "*Best* cults seem uncultish in nature making you think you are not in a cult but you really are in a cult and as proof that you are in a cult you say you are not in a cult which is a very cultish thing to say which proves you are in a cult
> 
> Know what I mean jelly bean?"
> 
> ...


 
...ookay  I really didn't care all that much about accuracy. I was just kinda foolin around. But thanks for that :crazy:


----------



## ape (Aug 11, 2009)

Liminality said:


> "*Best* cults seem uncultish in nature making you think you are not in a cult but you really are in a cult and as proof that you are in a cult you say you are not in a cult which is a very cultish thing to say which proves you are in a cult
> 
> Know what I mean jelly bean?"
> 
> ...


I was just being silly but you seem to have made something useful of it

In HBO's _The Wire_ , the creator and main writer of the show (can't remember his name) often makes reference and themes based on our attachments to institutions and how these institutions effect people.

I think often for people to thrive in institutions they must embrace an institutional culture that is often far removed from a person's natural paradigm. 

His overall theme seems to be that we all in the end are slaves to institutions and in the end these intuitions, as you pointed out, are very much cultish


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

On the inside, college hasn't changed me at all. On the outside, though, it has a lot. 

I haven't become more extroverted on the inside, I've just found a few people I love to spend time with.
I haven't become more sensual on the inside, I've just finally found someone I can express that side to.
I haven't become more emotional, I've just become much more comfortable expressing them.
I haven't randomly changed my moral opinions or ideals, I've just stopped caring if people don't agree with them and am not afraid to express them.
I haven't become a new person, I've just become more open.

So now thinking back on it, I have changed a little on the inside...I've gained a lot of confidence and security, even though I am still lacking a ton of it.

And yeah, it's my first year in college as well. Yay for us .


----------



## ks90 (Oct 13, 2009)

If you're talking about personality changes, well:
Anger [+100]
Aggression [+100]
Assertiveness [+100]
Guilty Conscience [-100]
Self-esteem [+100]
Confidence [+100]
Arrogance [+100] (I'm at 200/100 now)
Bluntness [+100]
Rudeness [+100]
Independence [+63.7243423]
Possessing a soul [-100]
Bottom line is it's made me a better person.


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

Well it learned me a lot about electrical engineering and automatism/regulation what a question. As i was on my own, it certainly also learned me to organize myself better.

But it also learned me that i wasn't made for the "industrial & scientific" field, and that rather than pursuing studies to get a boring job that pays well, i should kick myself upside the butt and have the courage to get out of the line and do what i really want to do instead of having for goal stability/security and a straight line void of meaning to follow like most people there wanted to have.

Which i did, and even if it's not easy everyday, by working and never giving up i do now the job i wanted to do. Which is of course not an end in itself


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

I learned how to contingency plan very well.


----------



## Psych (Aug 16, 2011)

It got me a job.


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

It has thrown you into MASSIVE debt...


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Well it turned me epic positive, more extraverted, I've realised I don't need to spend so much time working on essays, found out I have a fairly intuitive approach to writing essays, and like to save money as much as I can.

This second semester has turned me reclusive and fairly negative, made me doubt being introverted and an SJ - I appear to like and need change, reaaaalllly, - made me feel sort of more stable about home relationships - change has been good I think, become lazy about work.

Wow, old post up there...


----------

